# Any value to any of this?



## portnoy (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a few cameras including:

Fujifilm ST705 with standard and 135mm lens'

Rolleiflex SL35e with standard lens and Tamron 80-210 zoom and Rollei Autowinder.

Vivitar 365 handle mount zoom with accessories (35mm camera mount, umbrella, filter kit, charger and battery pack)

A dozen or so Cokin filters for 35mm camera with mount kit and 49mm attachment ring.

A few other items as well.


----------



## IanG (Apr 28, 2013)

Check the completed sales on Ebay.

There's nothing expensive there but these items do sell, condition is important.

Ian


----------



## portnoy (Apr 28, 2013)

IanG said:


> Check the completed sales on Ebay.
> 
> There's nothing expensive there but these items do sell, condition is important.
> 
> Ian



I'd really like to just get rid of it all, but a few bucks would be nice.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 28, 2013)

I agree, it would be sellable but most older cameras and equipment aren't particularly valuable. I'd think maybe selling the camera with lens and accessories might interest people who are looking for a kit instead of just a body, or sometimes I think people are looking for something specific to go with what they already have. 

Besides ebay other possibilites could be if there's a camera swap in your area, or if a store like KEH would be coming to your area - sometimes they set up for buying only at a trade show or at a local camera store, they do that in my area.


----------



## ktan7 (May 8, 2013)

Check out the prices on ebay to see how much they are selling for. And put up a post near those prices.


----------

